

‘Straddling Bus’ Offered as a Traffic Fix in China - charlief
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/18/business/global/18bus.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Covered two weeks ago here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575542>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1571941>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570551>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1567658> <\- This one has the comments

